# Tuning 'tab'



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

When I go to the "TUNING" tab <http://www.********.co.uk/content/tuning/> all I get is an error message



> Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80004005'
> 
> Specified driver could not be loaded due to system error 5 (MySQL ODBC 5.1 Driver).
> 
> /incs/logincheck.asp, line 34


 [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTOC FAQs and Search don't work either.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, OK thanks - wasn't sure if it was me or a new thing.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

They never have - I dunno why Jae keeps them there to be honest.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> They never have - I dunno why Jae keeps them there to be honest.


They did, the TTOC tab went to a page saying something like coming soon , now the link is broken.


----------

